# SS 20.05.17 - Zemlinsky "Lyric"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Zemlinsky (1871 - 1942)*

Lyric Symphony, Op. 18 

1. Ich bin friedlos, ich bin durstig nach fernen Dingen ("I am restless. I am athirst for far-away things")
2. O Mutter, der junge Prinz ("O mother, the young Prince")
3. Du bist die Abendwolke ("You are the evening cloud")
4. Sprich zu mir Geliebter ("Speak to me, my love")
5. Befrei mich von den Banden deiner Süße, Lieb ("Release me from the bonds of your sweetness, Love")
6. Vollende denn das letzte Lied ("Then finish the last song")
7. Friede, mein Herz ("Peace, my heart")

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think I will be online tomorrow so just in case I am correct in that I'm posting this weeks SS a little early. I hope everyone has a great weekend and will give this work a listen 

I'll be listening to:









Soloists: Julia Varady, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Lorin Maazel/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A fine choice. Zemlinsky himself admitted to an affinity with Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ - there is some connective tissue of sorts between the two works but the music here stands on its own merits and brings Rabindranath Tagore's poetry vividly to life in a similar way Szymanowski did with his exotically sensual orchestral song cycles _Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_ and _Love Songs of Hafiz_.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Ditto this version for me.



elgars ghost said:


> A fine choice. Zemlinsky himself admitted to an affinity with Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ - there is some connective tissue of sorts between the two works but the music here stands on its own merits and brings Rabindranath Tagore's poetry vividly to life in a similar way Szymanowski did with his exotically sensual orchestral song cycles _Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_ and _Love Songs of Hafiz_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one for me:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Darn, I played that work just two weeks ago, featuring:









Along with:










I might try the Chailly's Decca version, and soon.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This version for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Conlon & Soile


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll take a break from composers starting with F and hop to the Z to retrieve my CD (Maazel, DG).


----------



## rpc732 (May 9, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> A fine choice. Zemlinsky himself admitted to an affinity with Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ - there is some connective tissue of sorts between the two works but the music here stands on its own merits and brings Rabindranath Tagore's poetry vividly to life in a similar way Szymanowski did with his exotically sensual orchestral song cycles _Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_ and _Love Songs of Hafiz_.


I'll be listening to the Chailly recording as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Zemlinsky*: Lyric Symphony (1923), w. Trekel/Robinson/Houston SO/Graf. Recorded 2007 at Jesse H. Jones Hall for the Performing Arts, Houston, TX. Recording Engineers: Rich Mays, Brian Peters.










Related:

https://www.naxos.com/mainsite/blur...iletype=About+this+Recording&language=English

https://www.houstonsymphony.org/About-Us/Conductors/Hans-Graf-Conductor_Laureate


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Pugg said:


> This one for me:


Diito this recording for me, though my copy is on Brilliant Classics' packaging.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always nice to see some people appreciate realdealblues work each week.


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

I'll be hearing this shortly


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rys said:


> View attachment 94553
> 
> I'll be hearing this shortly


I heard the Zemlinsky live with the NY Philharmonic. Should be played more often!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)




----------

